# Frage zu Partitionen und Installation

## cybergirl

hallo gentooser,  :Very Happy: 

bin ein absoluter anfänger in sachen linux und habe eine frage 

zu meinen partitionen und der installation von gentoo.

Also ich habe 3 Festplatten mit folgenden partitionen 

1 Primary Master - HD 60gb 

        Primary NTFS 7.5 gb

        Primary Extended 51 gb

        Logical FAT32 10gb

        Logical FAT32 20gb

        Logical FAT32 20gb

2 Primary Slave - HD 30gb 

        Primary FAT32 30gb

  Secondary Master - CDRom

3 Secondary Slave - HD 8gb 

       Primary Ext2 8mb

       Primary Extended 500mb

       Logical Swap 500mb

       Primary Ext3 7.5gb

auf der ersten HD Partition 1 mit dem NTFS habe ich windows xp laufen.

ich würde am liebsten gentoo auf die dritte HD installieren, deswegen habe ich auch schon diese schon neu formatiert und partitioniert.

bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher ob gentoo soetwas überhaupt zulässt ?

und wenn ja ob das so ok ist mit meiner partionierung ?

würde gerne einige meinungen hören wie ich das vorhaben am besten angehen sollte.

vielleicht noch als info, benutze die livecd's für athlon xp.

vielen dank für jede hilfe,

ina

----------

## MrTom

 *cybergirl wrote:*   

> 3 Secondary Slave - HD 8gb 
> 
>        Primary Ext2 8mb
> 
>        Primary Extended 500mb
> ...

 

Im Gegensatz zu Windows ist es Linux relativ egal wo und wie es drauf ist.

Ob 500 MB Swap benötigt werden ist die Frage. Hab 512 MB RAM in meinem Desktop und Swap ist immer gegen NULL. Ansonten findest Du sehr gute Angaben in der Installationsanleitung.

Hört sich alles sehr nach Erstinstallation von Linux an?!?!?

Vielleicht solltest Du dann mal erst mit Suse oder Knoppix beginnen und wenn Du etwas "Sicherheit" erhalten hast, auf Gentoo umsteigen.

Wenn Du Gentoo installieren willst noch folgenden Tipp:

1. Dokus lesen, 2. Dokus lesen, 3. Dokus lesen, 4. Meine Links im Footer helfen Dir, 5. Google ist Dein Freund,...

----------

## primat

Hallo,

die 8Mb sollen wohl /boot werden. Das halte ich für zu wenig!

Ich würde min etwa 32Mb /boot machen oder es ganz sein lassen!

Ansonsten 500Mb /home

500 swap

und der Rest / ist schon in Ordnung!

----------

## cybergirl

erstmal vielen dank für die schnellen antworten.

mir brennt da aber noch eine frage unter den nägeln.

wenn ich bei dem kapitel bootloader bin. auf welche partition sollte ich z.b. grub reinschreiben ?

----------

## ruth

hi,

i.a. solltest du den MBR nehmen, denke ich...

gruss

rootshell

----------

